# MacPort , un problème ...



## phelibre (9 Novembre 2008)

Hi,

Sur mon Mac mini PPC 10.4.11 j'aimerai avoir comme d'antan xearth sur ma machine le soir quand je fais du net .... voilà le message d'erreur de MacPort !

Last login: Sun Nov  9 10:06:48 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
phelidolto:~ phelibre$ su pltp
Password:
phelidolto:/Users/phelibre pltp$ su root
Password:
phelidolto:/Users/phelibre root# port -v install xearth
--->  Fetching xearth
--->  xearth-1.1.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /opt/local/var/macports/distfiles/xearth
--->  Attempting to fetch xearth-1.1.tar.gz from ftp://ftp.cs.colorado.edu/users/tuna/
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
--->  Attempting to fetch xearth-1.1.tar.gz from http://svn.macports.org/repository/macports/distfiles/xearth
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
--->  Attempting to fetch xearth-1.1.tar.gz from http://svn.macports.org/repository/macports/distfiles/general/
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
--->  Attempting to fetch xearth-1.1.tar.gz from http://svn.macports.org/repository/macports/downloads/xearth
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
Error: Target org.macports.fetch returned: fetch failed
Warning: the following items did not execute (for xearth): org.macports.activate org.macports.fetch org.macports.extract org.macports.checksum org.macports.patch org.macports.configure org.macports.build org.macports.destroot org.macports.install
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.
phelidolto:/Users/phelibre root# 

Bon je fais quoi ?

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## plovemax (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Commence par faire un 
port -d selfupdated 
 et relance ton installation.


----------



## phelibre (10 Novembre 2008)

Merci mais c'est la même chose !
Si quelqu'un peut essayer sur sa machine d'installer xearth ?


----------



## jujuhtst (10 Novembre 2008)

phelibre a dit:


> phelidolto:~ phelibre$ su pltp
> Password:
> phelidolto:/Users/phelibre pltp$ su root


Ne jamais au grand jamais se logguer en root 


```
Error: Target org.macports.fetch returned: fetch failed
```
Il n'arrive pas à télécharger le fichier, souvent c'est que le fichier n'est plus dispo parce qu'il a été effacé, ou que le serveur est en rade.

Donc il faut faire ça :

```
sudo port -d selfupdate
```
Cela raffraichira la liste des ports (et donc des liens de téléchargement des fichiers)

Ensuite :

```
sudo port install xearth
```
Le -v n'est pas nécessaire, en cas de problème, il vaut mieux utiliser "-d " (pour "debug")

Si cela ne marche pas il faut chercher le fichier "à la main" sur le net et le mettre ensuite au bon endroit. (/opt/local/var/macports/distfiles/xearth/ s'il n'y a pas eu modif du répertoire d'installation de MacPorts)


----------



## phelibre (10 Novembre 2008)

Pas en root Ok mais quand ça coince c'est un vieux réflexe ...
Bon pas d'archive donc de disponible ...
Mais sur le site de xearth je choisi FreeBSD comme plate-forme ?


----------



## jujuhtst (10 Novembre 2008)

phelibre a dit:


> Mais sur le site de xearth je choisi FreeBSD comme plate-forme ?


Non le fichier des sources uniquement (tar.bz2 ou tar.gz), mais visiblement ça a l'air un peu "mort" comme projet.

Il y a un programme pour Mac qui fait la même chose il me semble mais je connais plus son nom.

EDIT : voila j'ai retrouvé : http://www.osxplanet.com/


----------



## plovemax (10 Novembre 2008)

jujuhtst a dit:


> Ne jamais au grand jamais se logguer en root
> 
> ....


  

Et je rajouterai mouai bof....

Tout dépend si tu es plutôt debian friendly ou redhat friendly, non? 


Bon sinon xearth sur macports semble effectivement mort... :hosto:


----------



## jujuhtst (11 Novembre 2008)

plovemax a dit:


> Tout dépend si tu es plutôt debian friendly ou redhat friendly, non?


En utilisant "sudo" cela pousse à réfléchir à ce que l'on fait 

Une fois connecté en root, on peut "oublier" le pouvoir qu'on a et faire des bêtises monstrueuses qu'on n'aurait pas fait avec en utilisant sudo.

Surtout que le compte root n'est pas activé "de base" sur OSX, ni Debian. Et pour Fedora effectivement il faut "activer" sudo pour son compte (fichier "sudoers").

Et le "sudo" est aussi conseillé par MacPorts


----------



## phelibre (12 Novembre 2008)

Osplanet ça plante sec sur mon MacMini PPC , affichage max <3s :

Date/Time:      2008-11-12 18:10:48.981 +0100
OS Version:     10.4.11 (Build 8S165)
Report Version: 4

Command: OSXplanet
Path:    /Applications/OSXplanet.app/Contents/MacOS/OSXplanet
Parent:  WindowServer [64]

Version: OSXplanet Version 2.0b02 (2.01)

PID:    372
Thread: 3

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0x7650616e


----------



## jujuhtst (12 Novembre 2008)

Étrange ... Enfin j'utilise plus du PowerPC depuis quelques mois maintenant, mais je vais devoir m'y remettre vu que mon MacBook Pro va pas tarder à partir en SAV (Grrrr NVIDIA !).


----------

